# The CAR Project.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok this was fun...












which brings me to this point.. my slot car can kick your slot cars butt.....


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hell -- your slot car could _Kill_ my slot car !! :lol: 


Love that Lincoln! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dave,

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Now go set up a figure eight with the intersection and go crazy! :devil: 

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I want one, how much. and another monkeemobile or 4.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ME TOO!! ME TOO!! And A Monkeemobile!!!!  

Nice looking car Coach


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

check it out Jerry, the Monkee mobile was a tan resin Coach sent me about 2 weeks ago. the surfboard Vampire van next to it is a resin I cast, the Willys in the backround was a repaint/decal car I just finished too.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Coach, Are you taking orders for the "Car"? If so I wouldn't mind getting a couple. Man that is just one MEAN looking vehicle... 

Jeff


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Excellent work coach. Add me to the list of those that must have one. BTW it's the only 1/18 diecast I have.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I will see if I can get some poured this week, they are a royal pain very long and low slung so theytend to bow coming out of the mold and annoy the heck out of me...send me a email at [email protected] and i will see how many I can get done before I go POP....lol...


Coach


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Dang! Ya beat me to it! Gotta make time to make one!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr Yoder, you have the DC of The car?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

OK, Who watched the movie last night on Direct TV's Chillers channel? I Did, what a great movie

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Omega said:


> OK, Who watched the movie last night on Direct TV's Chillers channel? I Did, what a great movie
> 
> Dave



My wife when we buy a car always lloks for cup holders, storage space for maps etc.. i always check the horn.. can I make it sound spooky when coming upon Bicyclists or musicians...lol...I wore out one video and got another, need the dvd so I can get the extras if any on it.. I have a question, how many people cheered when the female lead got it in her living room? lol


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Coach!

Is that my 550 Spyder lurking in the background?

Looks GREAT!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just scored a NEW copy on vhs! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Coach ! ....*

That body looks like a real squirrel squish'n deer smack'n son of a gun if I ever saw one. Nice work... nd

Hey BTW... Is it me or does the picture of Joe's cat look like it's getting angrier and angrier every day?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Hey Coach!
> 
> Is that my 550 Spyder lurking in the background?
> 
> Looks GREAT!



Could be Bill , could well be....


----------

